
Show HN: Paint a flag over your profile picture - joss82
http://www.flaggify.com
======
sedak
Flaggify rocks ! Thank you flaggify !!

------
joss82
Sorry it's a quick hack and does not work very well on all mobile browsers.

All feedback/bug reports are welcome, though!

------
slybridges
Nice ! How did create overlays on the client side?

~~~
joss82
It's a simple canvas overlay with 50% transparency.

Then the resulting image data is put in a URL and ready to download.

There is not much into it, really ;)

